# DIV-Inhalt "on-mouse-over" scrollen...



## ZipZek (1. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde 

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich würde gerne den Inhalt eines Div-Elements mit fester Breite und Höhe in vertikaler Richtung hoch und runterscrollen lassen, je nachdem ob man mit der Maus in dem DIV nach oben oder unten fährt. Habt ihr vielleichtt eine Idee wie man soetwas realisieren kann, bzw. ein Link zu nem fertigen Script das funktioniert?
Bin nicht wirklich bewandt auf dem Gebiet!

Vielen Dank im vorrab,
Gruß, Phil


----------



## Quaese (2. April 2008)

Hi,

hier ist ein Script, das eventuell deinen Anforderungen entspricht.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## archindian (7. September 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> hier ist ein Script, das eventuell deinen Anforderungen entspricht.



Hallo,
wollte das gleiche machen und da der Link ja funktioniert habe ich den Quelltext kopiert und mit einigen Größenänderung in meinem Blog-Post eingefügt, da funktioniert aber das Scrollen nicht mehr.... liegt das an Firefox oder muss ich da noch irgendeine Bibliothek noch laden.... wenn ja wüßte ich nicht wie ich sie in dem Blog laden soll... Weiß einer abhilfe?
Danke!


----------



## Quaese (7. September 2008)

Hi,

kann man sich das Ganze irgendwo ansehen?

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## archindian (7. September 2008)

HAbe doch einen anderen Link benutzt aber wieder dasselbe Problem. Habe noch mal was zur besseren Übersicht gepostet: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javas...izontal-scroll-bei-mouseover.html#post1666006
Danke!


----------



## archindian (8. September 2008)

Quaese hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man sich das Ganze irgendwo ansehen?
> 
> ...



Hei! Brauche Hilfe! Hatte bis jetzt kein Erfolg mit dem anderen Post also poste hier noch mal den von mir geänderten code, den ich hier gefunden habe


```
<style type="text/css"><br />div#wn { <br />    position:relative; <br />    width:440px; height:120px; <br />    overflow:hidden; <br /> }<br /></style>
<script src="%3Ca%20href=%27http://www.mediafire.com/?ifqzjndcz1k%27%3Ehttp://www.mediafire.com/?ifqzjndcz1k%3C/a%3E" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="%3Ca%20href=%27http://www.mediafire.com/?hgdd0tg0upc%27%3Ehttp://www.mediafire.com/?hgdd0tg0upc%3C/a%3E" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="%3Ca%20href=%27http://www.mediafire.com/?yioz2y0wian%27%3Ehttp://www.mediafire.com/?yioz2y0wian%3C/a%3E" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script type="text/javascript"><br /><br />function init_dw_Scroll() {<br />    var wndo = new dw_scrollObj('wn', 'lyr1', 't1');<br />    wndo.setUpScrollControls('scrollLinks');<br />}<br /><br />// if necessary objects exists link in the style sheet and call the init function onload<br />if ( dw_scrollObj.isSupported() ) {<br />    //dw_writeStyleSheet('css/scroll.css');<br />    dw_Event.add( window, 'load', init_dw_Scroll);<br />}<br /><br /></script>
<div id="wn">
<div id="lyr1">
<table id="t1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="6">
 <tbody><tr>
     <td><img src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP492A7c1I/AAAAAAAABCs/wUQBRKInEmk/s320/resume-cnotes.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
     <td><img src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP44Ap8jNI/AAAAAAAABCk/r-O6rMJzmBU/s320/resume-ani.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
     <td><img src="http://www.blogger.com/images/demo/slogan-btn.gif" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
     <td><img src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP4zmhijPI/AAAAAAAABCc/DA0dw8mQM-w/s320/resume-ads.JPG" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
     <td><img src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP4uth3zBI/AAAAAAAABCU/JK22r-OnApg/s320/resume-acts.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
     <td><img src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP4omF7-6I/AAAAAAAABCM/T1uWyQqpRkI/s320/resume-arch.jpg" alt="" height="118" width="118" /></td>
 </tr>
</tbody></table>
</div></div>  <!-- border attribute added to reduce support questions on the subject.      If you like valid strict markup, remove and place a img {border:none;} spec in style sheet -->
<div id="scrollLinks">
<a class="mouseover_left" href="http://www.blogger.com/post-edit.g?blogID=6903600283406695665&amp;postID=3392993571292262808#"><img src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP51-KqsLI/AAAAAAAABC0/GtKHTpXhCJM/s320/tri-lft.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a><a class="mouseover_right" href="http://www.blogger.com/post-edit.g?blogID=6903600283406695665&amp;postID=3392993571292262808#"><img src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XeyT6Q3s5cg/SMP54doeJQI/AAAAAAAABC8/AP736p-jVAI/s320/tri-rt.gif" alt="" border="0" /></a>
</div>
```

Das ganze auch zu sehen hier (Im quelltext ist der Code nicht angegeben weil das ganze in einem Blog-Post eingefügt ist)

Ich benutze firefox aber der code müsste dafür funktionieren laut dynweb. Habe auch alle scr angegeben (js-dateien und img)... sogar extra deswegen meine dateien auf ein filehoster hochgeladen... und es passiert weiterhin nichts...

Irgendein Tip oder am liebsten ein funktionierender Code?


----------

